# iframe problem



## skav (23. April 2003)

Hi Leute,

ich hab folgendes Problem:

Unter Link 
findet ihr die beta version 2.0.
Unter Netscape, Mozilla und Internet Explorer 6.0 zeigt er mir das Iframe immer an(wenn man links auf Home, Gallery usw clickt).

Nur wenn ich mir die Seite mit dem Internet Explorer 5.0 angucke sieht die Seite folgendermaßen aus (siehe Anhang)

Der Iframe tag lautet folgendermaßen:

```
<iframe width=502 height=100% frameborder=0 src="html/home.html" scrolling=no name=hframe>Your Browser doesn't support Iframes. Please grab a new one !</iframe>
```

Wo also ist der Fehler
Desweiteren würde ich gerne wissen warum opera mir das ganze nicht richtig darsstellt

Gruss Skav


----------



## skav (23. April 2003)

hier der anhang:


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (23. April 2003)

Hallo,

nur eine Vermutung - probiers mal so:


```
<iframe width="502" height="100%" frameborder="0" src="html/home.html" scrolling="no" name="hframe">Your Browser doesn't support Iframes. Please grab a new one !</iframe>
```

ciao


----------



## bruderherz (23. April 2003)

ja, könnte entweder an den anführungszeichen liegen, oder - hat nicht mal jemand gesagt, sam glaub ich, dass man pixel und prozentangaben nicht kombinieren darf bzw. kann?


----------

